# Top Chef Masters Season 3 starts April 6



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

With a new host - chef Curtis Stone. The Bravo site has the show at 11pm/10pm cst. Seems late. Did the last season come on so late at night?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

They often run the premiere of a new series right after the finale of the previous. Should go back to 10p starting with ep 2.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

If people want to know in advance, here are the contestants

http://www.bravotv.com/top-chef-masters/season-3/bios


----------



## DapottSci (Mar 14, 2011)

at 9 pm EDT before the finale of Top Chef Masters

This season was done in Las Vegas, and the "cheftestants" to use their word look to be the most experienced group ever

Anyone else around here a fan of this show? Ill admit I dont plan anything for Wednesday nights when its on

_________________________________________________

camping-set com/Camp-Chef-Cast-Iron-264 html]







I like it!


----------

